# Source Check



## markuss (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone from Europe who tried steroidsftw? I dont want problems with customs as happened in past. Need European domestic source. Interested in Karachi Sustanon

source:http://steroidsftw.net


----------



## Karam007 (Jan 28, 2016)

One of my friend in Denmark wanted to trade in Euro and ordered from a source nearby, but still caught by the customs.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 28, 2016)

Read the rules...


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 31, 2016)

It's always nice to see officer farva helping out the neighborhood!


----------

